# Review - Milwaukee 12v Compact Driver (Model #2401-22)



## lclashley

Thanks Dave. I saw this driver in the store and thought it was very cool. I got a milwaukee 18V lithium-ion drill/driver and love it.


----------



## Sac

Thanks for the post. I'll be needing to get a driver soon for redoing the deck here. It is nice to see this review. Thanks!


----------



## PurpLev

nice review, it seems like several companies came out with some small/lightweight drivers of similar specs. looks like these are very convenient to the woodworker, as we really just need a comfortable driver that is lightweight, small, and convenient to use - as opposed to using a 18v hammerdrill to drive hinge screws …lol

I've been using a dewalt 9.6v screwdriver for years, and for woodworking driving purposes it is more than enough -and I think that these new tool designs are even more comfortable, lighter, and are superb!


----------



## Hersh

I would like to trow my 2 cents in as well. I bought this driver about 1.5 months ago, and I love it. It's a hard worker and battery charge is really long. The new batteries are not supposed to have a 'memory' of chargeing and discharing, which means it has a full charge or not charged. The driver with its fuel gage and the indicator on the charger will always let you know how the charge is. I've done quite a bit of driving 3" long screws and drilling. I did get a quick bit keyless chuck for drill bits other than the quick bit type. Works great. Highly reccommend this driver.


----------



## DaveHerron

I bought a keyed chuck for mine. Don't use if too often, but it's handy. I use the chuck more often in my 12v and 18v Dewalts drivers to keep the bits from spinning since neither have locking ratchet chucks.


----------



## mcsteff

I am in the market and will definitly consider this one. I am also thinking of one of the impact drivers (10.8 or 12 v.) in the place of a drill/driver. Nice review. Thanks.


----------



## mobman924

I bought this drill two weeks ago. I love it! Great power, great battery life and the size and weight are awesome! 
Not that it really matters, but this driver has serious cool factor!


----------



## akdale

this just recently went down in price at Home Depot. 99 bucks!


----------



## jerome

Thumbs up from me as well. Had mine for about 6mos. I actually got this free when I purchased the inspection camera. Very handy drill and the battery seems to last quite a bit.


----------

